# Ground on a Monolithic Pour



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this the norm for a ground job on a monolithic pour? Is there a problem having all of this PVC inside the footing?

This is not my job. Just happened to drive by it today.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe it is the pictures but seem to be some odd layouts in that underground system.Also looks like 11/2 dwv under slab. Normally nothing smaller than 2" under slab down here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The bear said:


> Maybe it is the pictures but seem to be some odd layouts in that underground system.Also looks like 11/2 dwv under slab. Normally nothing smaller than 2" under slab down here.


IPC here. It allows drain size based on DFU with no regard to slab.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

They should be wrapping the pvc that's going to be in concrete with some 6 mil plastic sheeting at least.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> IPC here. It allows drain size based on DFU with no regard to slab.


Your right about sizing. Do not know if I will ever get comfortable with some of the code changes. It is a good thing that I am a service plumber because
I would want to do new construction the old way and probably would be to high price.Nothing like walking into a kitchen sink stoppage in the middle of a house with a Studor in the cabinet and no other access point.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's 2 and three. And it's normal if a engineer drew it. Goofy drew this. Not only glue joint but mission no hub and cast. All in a Crete pier so a water cool could be installed on the steel I beam


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mono pours is all I knew in Texas. Oklahoma is behind the times with the stem wall and multiple pours they do here. Nothing wrong with the pipes around the footings, just don't know how he got a green tag with no insulation on his penetrations through the slab.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Mono pours is all I knew in Texas. Oklahoma is behind the times with the stem wall and multiple pours they do here. Nothing wrong with the pipes around the footings, just don't know how he got a green tag with no insulation on his penetrations through the slab.


You'll notice in one pic it already has been passed. I think OKC only requires insulation around the water, not the waste.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Most towns I work in require insulation on all pipes. I do it on all and have never asked to see if it was required or not in OKC. Since you where asking about the beams, I allways sleeve them, if I was running 2" I sleeve it with 3" and so on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Most towns I work in require insulation on all pipes. I do it on all and have never asked to see if it was required or not in OKC. Since you where asking about the beams, I allways sleeve them, if I was running 2" I sleeve it with 3" and so on.


Ya never know. OKC changes the rules every week just to see if we are paying attention.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think they do it so we have to pay the re inspection fee......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Working under IPC, have never been turned down for not sleeving or mil tapping waste.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The bear said:


> Maybe it is the pictures but seem to be some odd layouts in that underground system.Also looks like 11/2 dwv under slab. Normally nothing smaller than 2" under slab down here.


Bet you can't find that in the code book. Last time I saw it was 2004


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

In Calif, pipes definatly would need to be wrapped in foam pipe wrap anywhere drains or vents pass through concrete.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> In Calif, pipes definatly would need to be wrapped in foam pipe wrap anywhere drains or vents pass through concrete.


Sounds like a good idea to me.

It seems inconsistent to require sleeves when passing through concrete but no protection when imbedded in concrete.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> It seems inconsistent to require sleeves when passing through concrete but no protection when imbedded in concrete.


In Calif, Pipes would also be required to be foam wrapped when embedded in concrete. Photos of plumbing posted would not pass inspection, all pipes need foam wrapped


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I wrap all my drainage pipes with fiberglass insulation. Water I install in black poly or armorflex.


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

In Austin, we do black poly on pvc anywhere that is in contact with concrete.


----------

